# [SOLVED] Aktualizacja, parę problemów...

## Garrappachc

Witam.

Wczoraj zaktualizowałem system po raz pierwszy od dwóch miesięcy. Niestety, taka przerwa spowodowana była wakacjami  :Razz: 

Mam dwa problemy. Mogą Wam się wydać błahe, ale mnie strasznie irytują.

Primo: mirage.

```
[garrappachc][~] mirage

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/mirage", line 27, in <module>

    import mirage

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mirage.py", line 28, in <module>

    import gtk

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 40, in <module>

    from gtk import _gtk

ImportError: No module named cairo

[garrappachc][~] 
```

Revdep-rebuild, przekompilowanie mirage i cairo nic nie dało.

Secundo: conky, a raczej fluxbox. Otóż wyświetla mi się cały czas na taskbarze, chociaż wcześniej tak nie było. W configu conkiego mam wszystko w porządku. Dla pewności załączę:

```
double_buffer yes

#own window to run simultanious 2 or more conkys

own_window  yes

own_window_transparent no

own_window_type desktop

own_window_hints undecorate,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager 

own_window_class Conky

#borders

draw_borders no

border_margin 1

#shades

draw_shades no

#position

gap_x 122

gap_y 0

alignment top_left

#behaviour

update_interval 1

#colour

default_color 71C5F4

#default_shade_color 000000

own_window_colour 202020

#font

use_xft yes

xftfont DejaVu Sans:size=7

#to prevent window from moving

use_spacer no

minimum_size 1195 16

#mpd

mpd_host localhost

mpd_port 6600

TEXT

${voffset +1}${alignc}${color}Cpu1: ${color c3c3c3}${font}${cpu cpu1}% ${color}Cpu2: ${color c3c3c3}${font}${cpu cpu2}% ${color} Mem: ${color c3c3c3}${font}${mem} ${color}  | ${color} Net: ${color c3c3c3}${font}${downspeed wlan0} Kb/s ${color} down  ${color c3c3c3}${upspeed wlan0} Kb/s ${color}up ${color c3c3c3}${addr wlan0}${color} |  ${color}Root: ${color c3c3c3}${font}${fs_used /}/${fs_size /} ${color} Home: ${color c3c3c3}${font}${fs_used /home}/${fs_size /home} ${color} | ${color} Ostatni --sync: ${color c3c3c3}${font}${execi 300 ~/.scripts/lastsync.sh}${color}  | ${color} Mpd:  ${color c3c3c3}${font}${mpd_smart}
```

Bez own_window okna mi znikają. A ~/.fluxbox/apps mam tak:

```
[app] (name=Conky) (class=Conky)

  [Shaded]   {no}

  [Hidden] {yes}

[end]
```

I nic to nie zmienia. Pomożecie? Proszę.

----------

## one_and_only

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Wczoraj zaktualizowałem system po raz pierwszy od dwóch miesięcy. Niestety, taka przerwa spowodowana była wakacjami 
> 
> Mam dwa problemy. Mogą Wam się wydać błahe, ale mnie strasznie irytują.
> ...

 

może python-updater? Co zwraca 

```
eselect python list
```

?

Jak coś to do przebudowania raczej pygtk albo pycairo.

----------

## Garrappachc

Bomba, mirage działa. Przebudowanie pygtk i pycairo zadziałało. Dzięki.

Pomóżcie mi jeszcze proszę z tym conkim. Ostatnio się fluxbox zaktualizował i się pozmieniało. Odkryłem też, ze się wyswietla tylko na jednym pulpicie.

edit: Dobra, poradziłem sobie metodą "okrężną". Zainstalowałem wcześniejszą wersję fluxboksa (nawiasem miałem ~x86 na fluksa, więc nie dziwo, że źle działał ^^ ). Dzięki za pomoc  :Razz: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Garrappachc, jeśli problem rozwiązany to dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu, jak każe regulamin. Proszę również o nie wrzucaniu dwóch problemów do jednego wątku.

----------

